# Water Leak



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

While camping out over the 4th of July in the Ozarks, we had a hard rain for about a hour (2 inches in a hour). We noticed on the front backs (driver's side) the mattress was wet. The pillow, sheets and mattress was pretty wet in the corner. The front panel was wet around the trim piece right above the bunk (top bunk). I can't find the location, where the rain came in. The tt is a 28 RSS with quad bunks. We haven't had any trouble before with links. The tt is two years old (2004). Is this covered by warranty? Is their anything that anyone knows that I can do? Recaulk around the outside lights and trim,etc? If so, what do I use to do this? My dealer is 3 1/2 hours away, so if if something that I can do, I perfer to do it.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

2 years old I doubt it the warranty most likely ran out 
First thing I would do is check the seam on the top front of the TT
and look for any cracks or splits and then check around the marker lights for bad seal around them
if you find any seal them up and wait a couple of days and water test it

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Probably not covered under warranty but most likely it's an easy fix. The roof seams and fixtures are all caulked with lap sealant and after a while it cracks and can leak. I would suspect that is what has happened to yours. What you are looking for are cracks and loose sealant. Campingworld and your dealer should stock lap sealant, it comes in a tube you put in a caulking gun. Clean the spots you're going to fix and you just goop it on there.

I check our roof as well as all the other caulked areas a couple of times a year and touch weak spots as I find them.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Keystone is pretty hard on its warranty dates -- at 365 days its still under warranty --

at 365 and one minute they have already shreded your paperwork and deny that you ever exsisted...

Check the roof for small cracks -- its a rubber roof -- the heat causes it to crack -- been there -- done that...

also -- if you think you are going to have rain -- try not to have the trailer perfectly level -- i usually tilt mine back a few degrees and have the water run off the back if its going to be a rough one...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> also -- if you think you are going to have rain -- try not to have the trailer perfectly level -- i usually tilt mine back a few degrees and have the water run off the back if its going to be a rough one...


I do the same thing also but an interesting note...........The other week I put my trailer level front to back and then put the level on the rear slide. It has a built in angle for water runoff. The roof of the slide had a slight rearward tilt for runoff built in. I still continue to angle the trailer to help it tho.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks!!

I will go buy some lap selant this weekend and reseal those areas, as well as any cracks,etc. Thanks for the advise on rising the front up during a hard rain.

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve

Good Luck - Caulking should stop the leak.

Thor


----------

